# Dishwasher slime/algae/ grease



## SpicerFarm (Nov 17, 2011)

My less than 1 year old dishwasher is producing a slime/algae/grease type substance. Started about 3 weeks ago. Nothing has changed that we are aware of or can think of. I have researched on line and found others with the same or similar issue. Most try to explain it away by blaming it on the water or the detergent. No one has a definitive answer.

My water is well water and I had it tested and all parameters are normal range. I have used Finish and Cascade. It is gross. It is like someone mixed hamburger grease with slime and a little algae. It covers every part of the dishwasher but tends to stay off the glasses and plates. It does however leave a white waxy/greasy residue on the non stick pans. 

It cleans up easily but only with a rag and hand power. Vinegar may have improved it slightly when I washed with no dishes and no detergent. As soon as I run the dishwasher with detergent and dirty plates it reappears. 
No other aspect of our water- drinking, shower, toilets, etc is effected. No loss of pressure, no loss of volume. I am totally at a loss. Help!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Interesting. This is something I've not heard of. A couple of things come to mind. The first is that the heating element is broken and not heating, the second, that the control panel is malfunctioning and not engaging the heat, the third that the detergent is defective.

I've found that Jet Dry or the finishing agents are just not needed unless the water being used is super-hard.

Your washer should have a heavy wash and sanitize cycle. Use those settings and open the washer during the wash a few times. If the heat and steam isn't enough to blow you away, chances are the heating element is broken or that circuit is bad.

If the heat and steam IS there on those cycles, use that setting for a week and see what happens. Your control panel might be defective, but if it works on the new settings it cheaper to just keep using the working settings than replace (unless under warranty)

If you think the detergent is at fault, buy a fresh small box of POWDERED Cascade. Gels and boluses can be problematic.

The algae is a tipoff of low heat, since it can't survive sanitizing temperatures.

Whatever you find, please report back here so others can get the information.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Is the drain hose kinked or partially plugged so that all of the water is not getting completely removed from the dishwasher? Or is the pump not working correctly? I was told to avoid using those detergent packs or pods because sometimes the outer gel case does not dissolve and they eventually plug the pump or hose. It also could be something that was mentioned already.


----------



## SpicerFarm (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you both for your responses. I feel a little stupid because I thought I checked everything. The dishwasher is not heating up. It must be the heating element as Harry suggested. I did a test and put my Finish tabs and the Cascade gel in bowls of cold water. The Finish tabs dissolve to a green slimy substance. The Cascade dissolved to a blue gel on the bottom of the bowl. I bet they are not dissolving properly in cold water and remaining on the dish washer interior and caking up. Will keep posted if anything changes. Thanks


----------



## ljesselson (Sep 21, 2014)

Careful!! My parents dishwasher did the same thing and the sludge ended up blocking the drain - tubes had to be cut open to find a 2 foot long goo-snake - seemed to be from LIQUID detergents!! Grease+concentrate=greasy concentrate!!!


----------

